# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Been/arm/knie klachten

## Sann

Hoi iedereen,

Ik heb mij hier aangemeld omdat ik een heleboel klachten heb en misschien weet iemand van jullie wel wat het zou kunnen zijn of herkent iemand zich erin!

Om te beginnen begon het in feb/maart met vermoeidheidsklachten en slapheid. ik had moeite met ademenen als ik liep en werd heel snel moe.
ook had (en heb) ik om de zoveeltijd (soms zat er niet eens een week tussen) een oor en/of keel ontsteking. mn linker oor jeukt als een gek! Ik ging hiervoor naar de dokter en hij heeft mij onderzocht op pfeiffer en cytomegalie en noem maar op. alles was in orde en ik had niks! ook had ik geen bloedarmoede.

later begon ik pijn te krijgen in mn gewrichten. vooral de knieen waren aangedaan. samen met mn handen. dit werden zeer heftige pijnen, die ik nu ook nog heb. ook heb ik geen kracht meer in mn knieen en benen en in mn armen/handen. ik noem mezelf welleens een spons!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
naast gewrichtspijn heb ik ook pijn in mn spieren, vooral in de bovenbenen en bovenarmen. als ik mn huid daar aanraak of maar een beetje wrijf, brand het en doet het snel pijn. en mn benen trillen soms heel erg, net als wanneer je het koud hebt. korte kleine stootjes en soms een grote schok. 

het ging ineens heel snel eigenlijk... van de ene dag op de andere was ik ineens vreselijk duizelig bij elke beweging die ik maakte en zelfs als ik normaal op een stoel zat. dan zag ik weer wazig en scheel (zo voelde het) en branden mn ogen (met tranen erbij)
soms heb ik dagen dat ik pijnscheuten in mn linker arm heb, die gepaard gaan met tintelignen en dove gevoelens in mn hand. (vooral bij mn pinkie) de tintelingen en pijn in mn arm zijn eng, het lijkt alsof mn arm in brand staat.

voor de rest ben ik echt een wattenhoofd. er komt soms een waas langs waarbij ik het gevoel heb alsof ik flauw aan het vallen ben. wat niet het geval is... de wereld is er dan voor eventjes niet, heel raar is dat. 

weet iemand wat ik hiermee aanmoet? zelf denk ik aan de ziekte van Lyme. ook omdat ik jaren geleden door een teek ben gebeten. (geen EM gehad, maar dat sluit Lyme niet uit.)

ondertussen zijn er bloedonderzoeken gedaan naar reuma-factoren, en deze waren allen negatief. mijn ANA/ANF was wel verhoogd.

bedankt!!

----------


## Sann

iemand?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nikky278

Hey,

ik herken niet al je klachten, maar een aantal wel, zoals spierpijn, tintelingen, watten in het hoofd. Ben je al getest op vitamine B12-tekort? Hoeft het natuurlijk niet te zijn, maar je weet maar nooit. Je zou ook even kunnen kijken op www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/forum 
Hier staat een link een symptomen-lijst. Misschien dat je daar wat wijzer van wordt... Succes in ieder geval!

Xx

----------


## Prevent Care

Dit zijn klachten die heel serieus moeten worden genomen.
Je immuunsysteem draait overuren. Als ondersteuning raadt ik je Colloidal Silver aan wat een antibiotische werking heeft ook bij een eventuele ziekte van Lyme. 
NES (Nutri-Energetics Systems) is een totale bodyscan die laat zien wat jouw lichaam nodig heeft om te herstellen. 
Deze methode pas ik toe in mijn praktijk.

Rian Bruijne Prevent Care

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi San,

Je kunt je bloed laten onderzoeken op Lyme in Köln, Zwitserland of in Weert ( Nederland ).
In het ziekenhuis is de test niet breed genoeg en komt er vaak niks uit. 

Mijn dochter heeft diagnose MS, waarvan we zelf denken dat het Lyme is, omdat ze 19 jaar geleden besmet is geworden met de Borrelia-bacterie via een tekenbeet. Die heeft ook nog een andere bacterie doorgegeven de Bartonella, die ook veel klachten kan 
geven.
Alles is te vinden op internet over Lyme. Mijn dochter wordt behandeld met antibiotica-kuren vanaf januari 2008. Dit is bij Dr. Hoffman van de Oosteinde Walborgkliniek in Amsterdam. Je kunt een afspraak maken, tel.: 020-6260269 Hij vraagt ook een bloedonderzoek voor je aan.
Er zijn mensen die er baat bij hebben, bij mijn dochter is er nog geen resultaat, maar het kan chronische Lyme geworden zijn en je moet een lange adem hebben. Sommige lopen er 1 à 2 jaar. Het kost veel geld alles bij elkaar èn tijd.
Als je nog vragen hebt, hoor ik het wel van je.
Volgens mij zijn het Lyme-klachten die je hebt, snel ingrijpen voor het verder gaat!

groet,
Annette

----------

